# Deep tank lighting



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a standard 110 gallon (48x18x30" deep) with 2 metal halide and 2 flourescent bulbs. I currently am using 2 175 watt 5500K metal halide bulbs, a 48 inch (no wattage dispayed on the bulb) Flora Sun (8500K), and a 40 watt Actinic Blue 03 (7100K) combo. The combo has been acceptable but not outstanding. 

The bulbs need replacing and I was wondering what recommendations you have for a deep tank. 

Thanks. 
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd go with 2 x 250 Watters. I've got two on my 215 right now, and
thinking about adding a third for better light distribution.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

G;

I was wondering if I could step up from 175W MH to 250W bulbs!

The fixture is an Energy Savers/Coralife 48" oak fixture I got 15 years ago. When I got it, it came w/ 2 175W MH and 2 40W flourescent bulbs and I've always stuck with that. I was concerned stepping up to 250 watters would cause problems with the ballasts.

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Your ballast would need to support the wattage ofcourse. Just switching
the bulbs out may not work. Some ballasts do support multiple wattage bulbs
but you'll need to check if yours does. You could always retro-kit-fit the
250watters. Icecap ballasts.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks again. Expect to see me back in the ranks of GWAPA. Had to take a little hiatus because of other "stuff". Hope to see you on 12/3.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Checked the ballasts; a 175W for the halides and a 40W for the flourescents. I'll have to start looking around for a new fixture or a retrofit kit.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

